# creer un profil 802.1x



## terni (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé hier Mac OS X Lion, et j'ai découvert ce matin que le profil 802.1x pour me connecter au réseaux wifi de ma boite n'existait plus... le problème et qu'ils ont supprimé le bouton "+" pour en créer un nouveau...
D'où ma question : Comment créer un profil 802.1x ?

J'ai pas trouvé grand chose sur internet... Apparemment il faut utiliser IphoneConfigurationUtility... Je me demandais s'il n'y avait pas une autre solution spécifique à Lion ?


Merci.


----------



## Museforever (7 Septembre 2011)

Idem, je cherche une réponse.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Septembre 2011)

Une réponse d'Apple, encore en anglais = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4772


----------



## pepette9398 (7 Septembre 2011)

Je cherche aussi activement une solution pour activer le + et le -
Merci d'avance


----------



## drs (7 Septembre 2011)

bah d'après ce que dit l'article, pas besoin d'ajouter, la connexion se fait automatiquement en wifi, et en ethernet.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2011)

Pour créer un 802.1x sous Lion, la solution la plus simple semble de passer par Lion Server : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3191099?start=0&tstart=0

Après, il semble y avoir des contournements avec Eduroam ou à partir de 10.6.


----------



## Museforever (13 Septembre 2011)

J'ai trouvé une autre solution : télécharger l'utilitaire de configuration iPhone et générer le profil qui va bien. C'est vraiment lourd comme solution.


----------



## chechabal (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir le nouveau Macbook pro qui tourne sur 10.7 et je n'arrive pas à configurer un profil 802.1 or ma fac marche avec ça et cette %^#'" de Eduroam ...

J'ai téléchargé l'utilitaire de configuration iPhone mais après j'avoue ne pas savoir quoi faire...

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?

La fac m'a dit de tenter : " La configuration d'eduroam sous 10.7 consiste désormais à télécharger le fichier de profil adéquat (que j'ai), l'intégrer à sa librairie locale et rentrer ses identifiants." .... Ok sauf que ça ne me dit rien du tout!!!

Help.


----------



## Benjamin875 (16 Novembre 2011)

Exactement la même chose pour moi avec eduroam ! Quelque un à trouvé une solution ?


----------



## Benjamin875 (17 Novembre 2011)

Réponse ici : http://wifi.uvsq.fr/eduroam_mac_lion


----------

